# Fermer les onglets de Safari sur Lion



## Gunners66 (27 Août 2011)

Salut à vous MacUsers

J'ai remarqué un petit problème sur Safari pas très gênant mais bon je voudrai savoir si je suis le seul à l'avoir.

Je m'explique, quand je suis sur un page web et que je clique sur un lien pour l'ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet lorsque je vais sur cet onglet je n'ai pas la possibilité de le fermer grâce à la petite croix à gauche en haut car elle n'apparait pas.





Je dois obligatoirement aller sur l'onglet précédent et revenir pour que la croix réapparaisse ou utiliser le raccourci Pomme+W

Et vous ça vous le fait?


----------



## titizekid (28 Août 2011)

Salut Gunners66, Salut tout le monde,

Je rencontre exactement le même soucis que toi, m'obligeant à réinitialiser safari, puis généralement je quitte et réouvre le navigateur que j'utilise toujours en plein écran. 

A mon avis, bug qui sera corrigé (je l'espère) tôt ou tard, safari étant très gourmand en ressources d'après ce que j'ai pu lire ici et là (et constater !)

@+


----------



## Gunners66 (28 Août 2011)

Espérons que ce soit corrigé un jour 

Je précise que j'utilise aussi Safari en plein écran.


----------



## francois_6200 (28 Août 2011)

Gunners66 a dit:


> Salut à vous MacUsers
> 
> J'ai remarqué un petit problème sur Safari pas très gênant mais bon je voudrai savoir si je suis le seul à l'avoir.
> 
> ...


J'avais le mm probleme et depuis passage en 10.7.1 disparu


----------



## Gunners66 (28 Août 2011)

Ok merci pour l'info malheureusement pour moi le passage en 10.7.1 n'a rien changé.

J'ai plus qu'à patienter


----------



## francois_6200 (1 Septembre 2011)

Correction ...

Ce matin le probleme est réapparu 2 fois ...
Mais j'ai remarqué que c'est uniquement qd c'est à l'ouverture automatique d'un onglet (aprés avoir cliqué sur un lien) et aussi qd on ouvre un onglet (moi avec ouverture de la page d'accueil )
mais une fois on a changé l'adresse la croix reviens .


----------



## Gunners66 (1 Septembre 2011)

Ah  je prefere ça   

Ca me rassure de savoir que je suis pas tout seul


----------



## Louhans (1 Mai 2012)

salut
j'ai le même problème...
je comprends pas très bien pourquoi certains d'entre vous ont l'air de penser qu'il faut attendre et que le prolbème se réglera tout seul (?).
si certains ont des tuyaux, mille merci


----------

